# Maryville, MO - ID# D08277 Duvessa, F Adult



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12714249
says mix but I am not sure about that, if so feel free to remove
doesn't state no kill, but does state can't save them all










New Nodaway Humane Society 
829 South Depot Street 
P.O. Box 185 
Maryville, MO 64468 
Phone: 660-562-3333
Fax: 660-562-3333 (Call ahead, if possible; we only have one phone line.) 

Shelter Hours: 
1:00-5:00 p.m. Tuesday-Friday
12:00-4:00 p.m. Saturday
Open until 7:00 p.m. on Wednesdays
Closed Sunday & Monday


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

She looks pure to me. 


Beauty!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

Stunning...any interest??


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

Could just be the angle of the pic, but something about the face/muzzle looks off.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

he has gray under his chin from what I can see, he is still listed, such a stunning dog


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

bmp


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

still listed


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

bimp


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

For the Notify question this looks like a PB to me.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*










just a larger photo to judge by


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

with a closer look maybe she has terrier in her with the chin?
bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Maryville, MO, Duvessa, female, pet id D08277*

Still listed


----------

